# Hello From South Texas



## Sleepspeaking (Mar 30, 2016)

Hello hello,

I installed my first set of package bees tonight. We ordered them from Kelley beekeeping and placed them in a Langstroth 10 frame hive with wax foundation.
My father installed the same.
I shook them out, he used to no shake method.
We both fed on sugar water 1:1. He used a top feed method, I used a front entrance feeder. 
Here in South Texas we have a bloom going, so I don't plan to feed much. Just enough to get the comb started. 
I don't plan to treat much at all. But the last hive we had.... 9 years ago.... suffered from Varroa mites significantly and didn't last.
I've been geeking out over getting back into beekeeping for a month or two now. 
I'm a little too excited for our hives to get going...
I also set out a bait box tonight, with a few parts from the package inside, and lemongrass oil on the entrance and a cotton ball inside. 
Our orange tree in the back yard draws quite a bunch of bees regularly. So I have high hopes with swarm season approaching.
Ok That should cover the hello.... 

Glad to join y'all 
Looking forward to gleaning from the experience here.

Sleep


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## tunedin5ths (Jan 26, 2016)

I know how you feel. I'm expecting my bees on April 9 or 10 and the anticipation is killing me. Welcome!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome. Things have changed a bit in 9 years so you will find many treatment options for mites.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome neighbor.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Should be swarms in your area now. A friend north east of you caught one a couple of days ago.


----------



## Sleepspeaking (Mar 30, 2016)

GaryG74 said:


> Welcome to BeeSource! Should be swarms in your area now. A friend north east of you caught one a couple of days ago.


It's been really overcast and foggy since I set out the bait box. I haven't seen bee one. 
But I'm hopeful.


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas Sleep and good luck to you! I'm going to put a swarm box or two out this weekend myself.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jan 15, 2016)

Welcome to the forum.
Coastal bend beekeeper association is in CC. If I were a little closer, I'd be tapping into them as a resource.

Good luck with your hives.

Still waiting for mine. Its painful as I watch our South Texas fields exploding in color.


----------

